# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Αναζήτηση για σύνδεση απο Ψιλή Αμμο - Σαλαμίνα

## Foititariagr

Παιδιά μένω ψιλή άμμο σαλαμίνα υπάρχει κανείς μέγαρα η τριγύρω περιοχή να κάνουμε σύνδεση έχω πολύ εξοπλισμο

----------


## klarabel

Δυστυχώς απέναντι δεν παίζει τίποτα, Μέγαρα, Νέα Πέραμος κλπ μέχρι Σαλαμίνα, Ασπρόπυργο κλπ.
Δίπλα στον κόμβο Β52-Σαλαμινα (Βασιλικά) , έχω και εγώ εξοπλισμό αλλά .....

----------

